# Nigerian Breeder, Boise, idaho, nice quality animals



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi, this is the guy I bought my girls from and I am going to run down to get them around October. He needs to get rid of some of his sales animals before winter (he's one 1 acre) some really nice animals available. I will be driving down there around October so if you like some animals I can transport if you help with gas. (only 2 animals tho) here's his link 
http://www.angelfire.com/planet/jdr-ranch/forsale.html .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Has the breeder already rebred these girls? Do you know if he rebred all of them already?

I have sent him an email with a couple questions. I MIGHT be interested, but not guarenteeing anything.

Also, how the heck can he have that many goaties on 1 acre - and I thought that I had to many in a 3 acre pen!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

He's bred Saca already and we are waiting for Daisy to come in heat . . . I don't know if all the does on the sales list are bred or not. he's pretty promt with his emails, so you'll receive one shortly. ~ Talitha


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

1 acre is a TON of land. I live on .33 acres, and, if removed of everything, I would easily be able to have 10 goats on it, maybe more. 3 times that, or an acre, would fit 30 or more. If they get grain and hay, that is. 

I love that Sandy Hollow doe! Although a TGS member is getting her, right?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I bought the Sandy Hollow (Daisy Mae) doe! lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Don't want to get your post made into something else...but had to comment on hornless' response. And hey...it will bump this to the top! 

1 acre isn't much at all I don't know how you would be able to fit 30 goats on that! I have around 60 goats on 7 acres and I wish it was bigger.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My vet just left here about an hour ago (was doing a health certificate so the colt could leave) but anyway, she commented that on my 3 acre pen how nice it was for 2 horses, 20 goats, and 6 sheep, as they all have thier own area to roam and they are not cramped under the shelters. I just could not imagine 20 goats on 1 acre with an area to play and a covered area.... but that is just me.

I was not saying anything about anyone imperticular, just that this website stated only 1 acre, has 17 listed on the website, and that is not including all the babies, as most are does and all gave birth within 3 months.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

The beauty of raising animals is that we all do things differently, pretty cool, huh?. . . .  I know of people who raise goats on "feed lots" - as in no grass, no nothing, just grain and hay. Actually, I've read of some goats that just live in a large shelter. I personally wouldn't raise goats like that, but hey, if they have success w/ it then that's cool. 
Our pen isn't an acre but it's a good size (probably about 200x200) and the goats have access to a 3-acre pasture everyday, we don't have more than 12 goats in there at a time. . . . so we all do things differently, according to our circumstances. 

Nice goats he has! I love Echo Delight! She's very pretty!  I don't need anymore though. . . . I'm thinking we should cut back a little for winter. . . . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm getting a buck kid out of Echo Delight in 2009 as my herdsire . . . . :thumbup: excellent point you made---- I was thinking the same thing but couldn't form the words. :hi5:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yes capriola, 

Each definately does have their own way and that is what makes us all so special and be able to help each other out with our different views and ways of doing things :hug: 

If I sounded like I was criticizing, please know, that by NO means did I mean it that way - I was just saying that it seemed like alot. But at least he is downsizing a bit.

I am one that does not have pasture for my herd, unfortunately. They are raised strictly on hay and some grains, farm bread for treats, and occassionally let out to graze brush. I live in such rocky soil that they only get to get fresh grass in the pens for a couple months of each year.

Again, if I sounded mean, I am sorry, by no means did I mean to. I promise I am a nice person and I don't bite hard! :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

we own an acre, have a HUGE house a backyard with a large area fenced in for the dogs, a 12X12 shed, LARGE garden, chickens and their pen, my 20x20 barn and a goat pen with 4 goats.

Yah I could see 30 goats in one acre :shrug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I think they could fit that many on an acre no problem, most people do not have a whole lot of space for them..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

"Wanna borrow some of my acreage"? I have 9 goats, a smallish house, an 18x16 barn and 3.75 acres.....hmmmm....you say I don't have enough goaties? We'll see what hubby thinks of that :wink: 

I only have a doe pen and a buck pen....they do have grass in those pens and the girls have a good sized pasture w/ electric fence.....in the fall after a killing frost and my trees are dormant...they all get to roam freely under supervision of course and on separate days as I don't want to mix my boys and girls......though they still won't browse the brush covered hillside :scratch:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Still haven't heard back from this breeder on the goaties I was interested in....... wish I would hear back from him on the buck!!!


----------

